# Fourth Annual Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride Sunday Sept 1st Long Beach,CA



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

It's that time of year again! Time to see the largest gathering of all bikes sold by Sears Roebuck & Co. including Bluebirds, Twin Bars, Colorflows, Napoleans and Chiefs! Maybe we'll spot an elusive Free Spirit this year! See you there!

Links to past rides:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.91300/ 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/second-annual-cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.115435/ 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/3...coaster-ride-sep-2-2018-long-beach-ca.137086/


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2019)

Alright, Alright , Alright!


Let’s do this!


----------



## ssum2 (Aug 31, 2019)

It's a holiday weekend  but  Mike/cliff let's bring out the chiefs got mine out it's a long drive but cooler a beach  Robert/cris blue elgin  let's  have fun


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2019)

There was a Chief sighting.






With the fork rake and that gorgeous headbadge, these bikes are simply spectacular.


----------

